# Merry Christmas



## Herbiev (Dec 23, 2015)

Wishing all members and their families a very happy Christmas and a prosperous healthy new year.


----------



## 10K Pete (Dec 23, 2015)

Have a very happy Christmas and a most pleasant new year.

Pete


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone. It's Christmas eve morning here and as I'm a bloke I'd better head out to the shops and start my Christmas shopping!


----------



## grapegro (Dec 24, 2015)

Haven't said much on this forum but am a very keen observer. I would like to wish all members a very Merry Xmas and the very best the new year of 2016 can give you.
Norm


----------



## michael-au (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone from Australia, hope is a good one for all


----------



## Swifty (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all members, it's less than 3 hours here until Christmas Day. Good health and enjoy your machining hobby in the New Year.

Paul.


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all and a very Happy New Year.

Ron


----------



## bobm985 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all!
Regards, Bob


----------



## kadora (Dec 25, 2015)

MARRY CHRISTMAS to engine enthusiasts and to all people with good will.
All the best from Slovakia.
Kadora


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 25, 2015)

merry christmas and happy new year to all.


----------



## RiekieRhino (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks and a merry Christmas to all and a blessed 2016


----------



## Admin (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas, and what did you get for Christmas?  Tools? Materials? Plans?


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a few new t shirts. Old ones full of chip tears and oil stains


----------



## bmac2 (Dec 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas and all the best in the new year from the frozen north


----------



## oldboy (Dec 26, 2015)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and wishing you all a very happy and safe New Year, with plenty of model making to be shown in the forum.

Barry


----------

